# adult tv in spain



## crc

does anyone know if any channels like babestation exist in spain and what the regs are for broadcasting as have a friend who wishes to get into the trade out there, after being in it in the uk.


----------



## jojo

I know nothing about spanish channels like that, but we get sky and can have "adult" channels if we ever need them!???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I know nothing about spanish channels like that, but we get sky and can have "adult" channels if we ever need them!???
> 
> Jo xxx


some of the ordinary daytime chat shows have some quite scary stuff on them

& I once turned the tele on at 5am & was shocked by what was on a normal channel


----------



## sat

Dont think any channels exisit like it in Spain.

I would get your friend to contact the Communications ministry and his lawyers for advice on broadcast regulations in Spain. YOu would get further rather than us lot on here!


----------



## Alcalaina

crc said:


> does anyone know if any channels like babestation exist in spain and what the regs are for broadcasting as have a friend who wishes to get into the trade out there, after being in it in the uk.


Personally I would rather your "friend" took his business somewhere else.


----------



## djfwells

... why on earth would you need this ? - You obviously have the Interenet !


----------



## rjnpenang

I notice this thread had 118 views in only a few hours, was it something in the title I wonder?. Regards Rob


----------



## VFR

Yes I see that Jerry Springer was listed on SKY today & that sh*te is worse than porn (IMO)


----------



## gerrit

Why would anyone pay for such channels when free websites offering the same stuff and beyond for free?

PS: not a visitor of such sites myself but well, you hear people talk ...


----------



## jojo

gerrit said:


> Why would anyone pay for such channels when free websites offering the same stuff and beyond for free?
> 
> PS: not a visitor of such sites myself but well, you hear people talk ...


Gerrit, I believe you!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gerrit

Seriously, I admit to have visited such sites back when I was in my puberty... But it gets so boring. Now, being 28, I wonder what the heck I was doing at such sites in the first place, even though I guess it's a normal thing when you're a curious person in puberty. But I couldn't be bothered now that I'm an adult. It's all so predictable, so similar, ... and hardly anything you see on such sites you'll ever practice in real life because there's a serious amount of stuff on there that I'd classify as very perverse rather than erotic. 

And generally speaking, sex is overrated. You can't open a newspaper or put on the TV and they try to jam it down your throat (no pun intended )


----------



## mrypg9

crc said:


> does anyone know if any channels like babestation exist in spain and what the regs are for broadcasting as have a friend who wishes to get into the trade out there, after being in it in the uk.


Perhaps your dad would know. I seem to remember you said on another thread that he was Spanish...
Why not ask him when your mum's not around...
And 'the trade' in the UK is mainly located outside of UK, from what I understand of this not very salubrious way of earning a living.
Perhaps because we still have some, albeit attenuated, standards of taste and decency there ?


----------



## crc

i wouldn't dare ask my dad.

the uk channels are nearly ALL filmed in the UK, mainly london.


----------



## djfwells

gerrit said:


> Seriously, I admit to have visited such sites back when I was in my puberty... But it gets so boring. Now, being 28, I wonder what the heck I was doing at such sites in the first place ...


... Come on, you're fooling nobody ! If you don't you are either lying or wierd...


----------



## dunmovin

djfwells said:


> ... Come on, you're fooling nobody ! If you don't you are either lying or wierd...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gerrit

I am weird. Did I ever deny the opposite?  Seriously, sex is overrated, and especially passively. People jam it down the throat of others and brand everybody who hasn't had 10 bed partners by age 21 as if there's something wrong with him/her.


----------



## mrypg9

I think people who pay to watch porn on tv are w*****s.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I think people who pay to watch porn on tv are w*****s.




Mary!!!!


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> I think people who pay to watch porn on tv are w*****s.


Theres an irony there that I dont think we should go into  :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> Mary!!!!



I meant weirdos!!
Same number of letters........


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I meant weirdos!!
> Same number of letters........


yeah right


----------



## Alcalaina

I see Malaga has just passed a law prohibiting outdoor sex closer than 200m from inhabited areas.

Perhaps the W******s should just go for a walk in the park and watch it for free?

Málaga prohíbe el sexo en la calle a menos de 200 metros de viviendas · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> I see Malaga has just passed a law prohibiting outdoor sex closer than 200m from inhabited areas.
> 
> Perhaps the W******s should just go for a walk in the park and watch it for free?
> 
> Málaga prohíbe el sexo en la calle a menos de 200 metros de viviendas · ELPAÍS.com


you mean it was actually legal


----------



## xicoalc

jeje i thought this topic would be a flop but its been popping up for days now:heh:


----------



## jimenato

gerrit said:


> I am weird. Did I ever deny the opposite?  Seriously, sex is overrated, and especially passively. People jam it down the throat of others and brand everybody who hasn't had 10 bed partners by age 21 as if there's something wrong with him/her.


 :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> jeje i thought this topic would be a flop but its been popping up for days now:heh:


:whip:


----------



## mrypg9

I don't think there is a law that specifically prohibits public sex acts, either here or in the UK. In the UK you'd be charged with 'conduct likely to cause a breach of the peace' or something anodyne like that.
Years ago our local Labour Party was desperate for funds so I organised a stag party followed the next week by a hen party -so I could be accused of vulgarity but not sexism. We made loads of money.
I didn't stay around for either but apparently naughty things happened at the stag do.
I was told I could have been charged with 'promoting a lewd and lascivious spectacle'.
Fortunately the Old Bill stayed away, although they had raided a similar do at the local Rugby Club the week before.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think there is a law that specifically prohibits public sex acts, either here or in the UK. In the UK you'd be charged with 'conduct likely to cause a breach of the peace' or something anodyne like that.
> Years ago our local Labour Party was desperate for funds so I organised a stag party followed the next week by a hen party -so I could be accused of vulgarity but not sexism. We made loads of money.
> I didn't stay around for either but apparently naughty things happened at the stag do.
> I was told I could have been charged with 'promoting a lewd and lascivious spectacle'.
> Fortunately the Old Bill stayed away, although they had raided a similar do at the local Rugby Club the week before.


I love it that you'd rather be accused of vulgarity than sexism! 

The Malaga thing is about discouraging al-fresco prostitution (which apparently isn't illegal) close to people's houses.


----------



## gerrit

Here in BCN it is legal to be naked everywhere in the city. That means, there is no law against it. We have a small but die-hard group of nudists here, I guess a 40 or 50 of whom some just don't even have any clothes. One time a colleague of mine spotted one of them walking down one of the busiest boulevards in the city, the cops passed and just greeted him. They knew they couldn't hold anything against him even though his "tool" was clearly visable for everyone passing by (clearly visable, that is, if you don't count tattoos as coverage because he tattooed large portions of his body)


----------



## valencia-hombre

funny reading these replies.. i remember some years ago a guy into openign sex shops had a shop of his closed down in valencia city at the side of the railway station. there was much in the newspapers about it and he said it was easier to get a license to sell guns and swords and knives than a dildo. in valencia city there are many such shops with a widnow display of all the weapons you could think of


----------



## jimenato

valencia-hombre said:


> funny reading these replies.. i remember some years ago a guy into openign sex shops had a shop of his closed down in valencia city at the side of the railway station. there was much in the newspapers about it and he said it was easier to get a license to sell guns and swords and knives than a dildo. in valencia city there are many such shops with a widnow display of all the weapons you could think of


Interesting. In a similar vein, I remember many years ago watching a Carry On film with the in-laws. At one point a lady in her undies was on the screen and young nephew started giggling and squirming a bit. MIL grabbed the zapper - changed to a random channel and said "Lets watch this instead. Yes, this is much better".

It was Shogun IIRC, a scene where a man was disembowelling himself with a dagger.


----------



## valencia-hombre

i remember when i first moved to spain not being able to sleep i got up at about 4am and turned the tele on and lo and behold on telecinco was porno.

on a slightly different note, a friend saw a phone in to win a playstation II free for the cost of a 1.50 a minute call. he called on my phone, guarenteed to win and spent 20 minutes listening to music while the girl on the screen kept repeating the question you had to answer, who is the manufacturer of the playstation II and the 1.50 a minute phone number. Like many things in spain these are practically unregulated and ripoffs are common. if you try to complain nobody listens


----------



## gerrit

Here in BCN sex shops are common. I love the irony of the one on the Ramblas, right next to a church. I wonder if the priest has ever "gone shopping" after the mass ? 

As I never entered a sex shop, can someone explain me what those cabines are for that some advertise on the wall? Is that like a peepshow where you sit in a cabin and watch a stripper through a small window?


----------



## xicoalc

gerrit said:


> Here in BCN sex shops are common. I love the irony of the one on the Ramblas, right next to a church. I wonder if the priest has ever "gone shopping" after the mass ?
> 
> As I never entered a sex shop, can someone explain me what those cabines are for that some advertise on the wall? Is that like a peepshow where you sit in a cabin and watch a stripper through a small window?


Embaresingly I can divulge this information because I have a client who runs a sex shop (which is actually true even though you may choose not to believe me!!)

The cabins have TV screens, on the TV screens are a selection of videos which you can pay for to watch, usually by the minute.. So you go in, lock the door, put your money in and watch the film. 

I presume the films are like in any cinema... good old fashned tear jerkers (pardon the pun). They must be expecting people to cry becase they thoughtfully put tissue dispensers in every cabin - how sweet! Sadly though, no popcorn!

opcorn:

With the latest craze being 3D cinema, I wonder what the future holds, perhaps there will be action films, or beat'em'ups with people coming at you with weapons from all angles (sorry)! :laugh:

The crazy part, you would not believe what they charge by the minute - and people pay - dam good money I tell you. I bought ET from a car boot for a euro, and sister act, - i certainly wouldnt' pay that per minute to watch the nuns chase the bishop!


----------



## jojo

steve_in_spain said:


> I presume the films are like in any cinema... good old fashned tear jerkers (pardon the pun). They must be expecting people to cry becase they thoughtfully put tissue dispensers in every cabin - how sweet! Sadly though, no popcorn!


:tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## johnnyvegas

isnt everyone naked on the beaches anyway


----------



## gerrit

So the cabins with tissues are... oh, nevermind, I prefer not to know this. The image of a very dodgy looking nearly-seventy-year-old man standing by the exit of a local sex shop now becomes even more disturbing ... Argh!

Why not a porn cinema where everyone sits in the room on a chair? If the film doesn't turn you on, the man/woman next to you may  Private cabins have a weird irony: you want privacy to hide what you're watching but the fact you are in a sex shop reveals what you're looking after anyway, even if you are in a locked cabin while the film is playing...


----------



## mayotom

Lots of the ordinary terrestrial channels have porn in the early hours....

.


----------



## xicoalc

gerrit said:


> So the cabins with tissues are... oh, nevermind, I prefer not to know this. The image of a very dodgy looking nearly-seventy-year-old man standing by the exit of a local sex shop now becomes even more disturbing ... Argh!
> 
> Why not a porn cinema where everyone sits in the room on a chair? If the film doesn't turn you on, the man/woman next to you may  Private cabins have a weird irony: you want privacy to hide what you're watching but the fact you are in a sex shop reveals what you're looking after anyway, even if you are in a locked cabin while the film is playing...


Very good point!

OOH they are "those" type of videos are they? :noidea:I cant go then, my mother wouldn't approve!! :tongue1:

The thought of the public cinema is interesing... although probably embaresing when the girl comes in with a torch to show a late comer to their seat (or worse still, to sell you ice cream!)


----------



## gerrit

The girl? Those cinemas have female staff now? I wonder if there is any "dress code" that suits with their "business" environment  

FYI, in my native city there is indeed a porn cinema where you have the choice between the regular cinema room with seats next to each other, or a cabin playing the same movie on the side and back of the cinema. The cinema had quite a reputation in (and probably beyond) town. And think twice if you think all islamic countries are conservative: when I lived in Istanbul, I once saw a porn cinema as well ; as I didn't enter and just passed by I don't dare to say if it was a common cinema room inside or cabins. Not sure neither if the films were Turkish productions or imported ...


----------



## once a jolly swagman

Why is this termed "adult TV" or "adult entertainment" when it is nothing to do with being "adult", it is immaturity and a sickness of social consequence we can do without however unlikely that is. I presume we are speaking of "porn" and not something even more vile called "reality TV" and Spain has a very significant pornography base. Have you ever thought about getting yourselves made mentally healthy, and in advance the subject is one with which I am well familiar, the history of sexual repression and liberating pornography is one which turns people to a new form of sexual repression. If I was a Spaniard looking at the types coming into my country my advice would be "stay in the UK would you..please...


----------



## xicoalc

once a jolly swagman said:


> Why is this termed "adult TV" or "adult entertainment" when it is nothing to do with being "adult", it is immaturity and a sickness of social consequence we can do without however unlikely that is. I presume we are speaking of "porn" and not something even more vile called "reality TV" and Spain has a very significant pornography base. Have you ever thought about getting yourselves made mentally healthy, and in advance the subject is one with which I am well familiar, the history of sexual repression and liberating pornography is one which turns people to a new form of sexual repression. If I was a Spaniard looking at the types coming into my country my advice would be "stay in the UK would you..please...


oooh.. i feel well and truly in my place now!yes i think we were talking about porn, and in a humerous way with a bit of light hearted banter...i am guessing they call it"adult" because it is aimed at adults... and I will add at this point that my view on the whole thing is that what goes on between consenting adults (or in some cases between a consenting adult and a video recorder) is their/his business!!! incidently the clientelle in most of the places we talk about are spanish!!!


----------



## once a jolly swagman

The question asked about getting involved in porn production. My answer was that pornography is a sickness (whether in Pompeii or in Spain) and has social consequences which exacerbate that sickness. 

Those social consequences spring then to excuses like "It's not our fault if he/she is weak minded" when it _per se _breeds weak-mindedness. I thnk it clear my opinion is "f you are born in a place and are involved in creating sick minds focussed on a powerful force which recreates an illusion of other people's reality then stay there in my view, don't spread the disease elsewhere. Of course you can then do as you like. 

Pornography is a sickness spread for money. There's a myriad of arguments but all that asideI think the_ "ooooh"_ illustrated my point on maturity. At the end of the day my eclectically educated opinion has been offered. I can't be bothered going into the violence/non violence/not as bad as genocide arguments. I am pleased that you took the time to reply.

It might be observed I think "Big brother and "Reality" TV is probably sicker and perhaps equally damaging but on a different level of exploitation. Like pornography it workd on producing chemicals which in turn create addiction. Certainly it has been condemned as dangerous psychology developed by the CIA for destructive purposes,


----------



## xicoalc

once a jolly swagman said:


> The question asked about getting involved in porn production. My answer was that pornography is a sickness (whether in Pompeii or in Spain) and has social consequences which exacerbate that sickness.
> 
> Those social consequences spring then to excuses like "It's not our fault if he/she is weak minded" when it _per se _breeds weak-mindedness. I thnk it clear my opinion is "f you are born in a place and are involved in creating sick minds focussed on a powerful force which recreates an illusion of other people's reality then stay there in my view, don't spread the disease elsewhere. Of course you can then do as you like.
> 
> Pornography is a sickness spread for money. There's a myriad of arguments but all that asideI think the_ "ooooh"_ illustrated my point on maturity. At the end of the day my eclectically educated opinion has been offered. I can't be bothered going into the violence/non violence/not as bad as genocide arguments. I am pleased that you took the time to reply.
> 
> It might be observed I think "Big brother and "Reality" TV is probably sicker and perhaps equally damaging but on a different level of exploitation. Like pornography it workd on producing chemicals which in turn create addiction. Certainly it has been condemned as dangerous psychology developed by the CIA for destructive purposes,


OOOOHHH (and i do the oooh because i know how much you like it!! )

I am no more into "porn" than the next person, and merely a contributor to this thread, BUT i think it is fair to say that the overwhelming majority of people, in their time have indluged in some kind of "porn" watching... whether it be a mass orgy that appears to go on in cinemas accross spain, a browse of a mucky website, or a simple sneeky peek at a top shelf magazine in the local newsagents....

My personal opinion is that it is not sick, CERTAINLY not an illness, and in fact possibly even has benefits the health and wellbeing of mankind... for example.... here in Spain, sex is very prominent... There are many sex shops, discreetly hidden beneath 40 ft neon signs, brothels (sorry, "adult dance clubs",) and porn available everywehre, BUT threre is one of the lowest sexual assault rates in europe - and indeed lowest teenage pregnancy rates. 

Lets now jump to the UK... anything sexual is frowned upon by narrow minded biggots, sex is driven underground, prostitutes are forced onto the streets and put in danger, and a decent porn film costs upwards of £40 (ermm.. so i hear)... yet every day you hear of rapes, sexual assaults etc etc. I think that this country has a reasonable good balance, i think the open-mindedness of the people works well, and I think that, whilst you are entitled to your opinion, saying that anyone who likes to have a peek at a mucky film is suffering from an illness is in fact a very uneducated and narrow minded opinion.

Incidently, having watched a documentary on UK tv some time ago, yes there are seedy porn producers, BUT the overwhelming majority of people who enter into that profession choose to do so and indeed are very well rewarded financially - and very happy in their work.

Anyway, better go... next screening is in 30 minutes and I need my popcorn - got my eye on mavis and harold who were sat next to me in the last film and then really need to get back to my boyfriend!


----------



## gerrit

steve_in_spain said:


> OOOOHHH (and i do the oooh because i know how much you like it!! )
> 
> I am no more into "porn" than the next person, and merely a contributor to this thread, BUT i think it is fair to say that the overwhelming majority of people, in their time have indluged in some kind of "porn" watching... whether it be a mass orgy that appears to go on in cinemas accross spain, a browse of a mucky website, or a *simple sneeky peek at a top shelf magazine in the local newsagents.*...



 
(That said, I used to walk 1 mile and use a newsagent far enough from the preying eyes of anyone who could tell my family and friends ) 



If watching porn is a sickness, then this either comes from ultra-conservative backgrounds trying to force their visions on the more open-minded beings, or either a very bad choice of words. I agree that sex is overrated and especially that nudity is over-exposed in society. However, to call it a sickness is several bridges too far. What is wrong with someone watching a porn video? Who exactly is he harming with that? (assuming the actors and actresses in the film were adults who voluntarely played a role in it) I only watched some of those films when I was in puberty, I couldn't be bothered right now at my age (28) but then if someone --regardless of age-- finds pleasure in it: why not? As long as the production didn't contain any underaged actors, animals, sadistic tendencies such as extreme BDSM, and only features actors and actresses who chose to be in the film, then nobody is hurting or harming anyone else by watching it.

I also don't see the link with reality TV. The latter is pure voyeurism. Porn and sexual desire is as old as mankind. The two are completely different things.


----------



## xicoalc

gerrit said:


> (That said, I used to walk 1 mile and use a newsagent far enough from the preying eyes of anyone who could tell my family and friends )


I think we all did that when we were younger!!!!

Couldnt agree more with your comments!


----------



## gerrit

Are teenage dreams so hard to beat? ...  I remember back in the mid-nineties when I was a teenager. Internet in Belgium wasn't common yet and I didn't have it. So to see some female nudity I needed to sneak into newspaper agents where the owner didn't know my parents, or somehow manage to stay up late alone to watch adult TV late night but this was so softcore that it wouldn't even be classified as porn, more like "semi-erotic" at most. Kids these days have it much easier with the internet, back in my teenage years you had to make effords to see some real X rated stuff  A bare genital was a rarity in those TV shows, nowadays kids just have to click on the mouse and they got it all... Back in my teenage years, a topless picture of Miss Norway was the closest (or least remote) to real adult entertainment I had available  

The only person in class who had internet at home back then was a girl. I was lucky that, being a very reclusive person, she happened to be amongst the very few co-students I actually talked to, and that she was very openminded. So she created a floppy disk (this was pre-CD ROM era) full of downloaded porn for me, which she (so she claimed) carefully selected along with her dad. How sweet, such a gift  However, I was not only reclusive but also very shy, so out of fear to get caught by my parents I didn't dare to look at whatever was on the floppy disk and gave it away to my nephew... From what I heard of him it wasn't too tasteful so maybe a good thing I didn't watch it myself.


----------



## xicoalc

gerrit said:


> Are teenage dreams so hard to beat? ...  I remember back in the mid-nineties when I was a teenager. Internet in Belgium wasn't common yet and I didn't have it. So to see some female nudity I needed to sneak into newspaper agents where the owner didn't know my parents, or somehow manage to stay up late alone to watch adult TV late night but this was so softcore that it wouldn't even be classified as porn, more like "semi-erotic" at most. Kids these days have it much easier with the internet, back in my teenage years you had to make effords to see some real X rated stuff  A bare genital was a rarity in those TV shows, nowadays kids just have to click on the mouse and they got it all... Back in my teenage years, a topless picture of Miss Norway was the closest (or least remote) to real adult entertainment I had available
> 
> The only person in class who had internet at home back then was a girl. I was lucky that, being a very reclusive person, she happened to be amongst the very few co-students I actually talked to, and that she was very openminded. So she created a floppy disk (this was pre-CD ROM era) full of downloaded porn for me, which she (so she claimed) carefully selected along with her dad. How sweet, such a gift  However, I was not only reclusive but also very shy, so out of fear to get caught by my parents I didn't dare to look at whatever was on the floppy disk and gave it away to my nephew... From what I heard of him it wasn't too tasteful so maybe a good thing I didn't watch it myself.



Oh how times have chnged.. for me the nearest thing I got to anything naughty as a kid was the underear page of my mothers home shopping catalogue (and i guarantee everyone who reads this has had a look at that section!)


----------



## gerrit

I remember I used to tape the nudity scenes with attractive women from those erotic shows on TV (but this was far from porn, just topless scenes mainly, even full frontal nudity without doing anything was rare) and hoping my parents wouldn't find out, I taped some football highlights in between those scenes. Hoping if they'd ever control that tape they'd think it would be full of football. I then went on holiday, staying a long weekend with an uncle who lived abroad and guided me around in his city for a long weekend. When I got back home, my "pretty girls tape" was gone


----------



## xicoalc

gerrit said:


> I remember I used to tape the nudity scenes with attractive women from those erotic shows on TV (but this was far from porn, just topless scenes mainly, even full frontal nudity without doing anything was rare) and hoping my parents wouldn't find out, I taped some football highlights in between those scenes. Hoping if they'd ever control that tape they'd think it would be full of football. I then went on holiday, staying a long weekend with an uncle who lived abroad and guided me around in his city for a long weekend. When I got back home, my "pretty girls tape" was gone


:heh: ooohh... and has your mother to this day never mentioned it? jeje


----------



## gerrit

Erm, no, not at all  In fact, my parents are quite openminded and wouldn't have mind really, I assume that tape was just lost by accident rather than on purpose. In fact my dad once said that he thought it was weird I wasn't as actively experimenting as most other boys. So I doubt they'd have minded my tape (although this is just guessing from my part)

That said, I now remember that one magazine better with Miss Norway, they weren't even topless pics, just very explicit cleavage shots. And that was considered the naughtiest magazine the Belgian market produced ...


----------



## crc

once a jolly swagman said:


> The question asked about getting involved in porn production. My answer was that pornography is a sickness (whether in Pompeii or in Spain) and has social consequences which exacerbate that sickness.
> 
> Those social consequences spring then to excuses like "It's not our fault if he/she is weak minded" when it _per se _breeds weak-mindedness. I thnk it clear my opinion is "f you are born in a place and are involved in creating sick minds focussed on a powerful force which recreates an illusion of other people's reality then stay there in my view, don't spread the disease elsewhere. Of course you can then do as you like.
> 
> Pornography is a sickness spread for money. There's a myriad of arguments but all that asideI think the_ "ooooh"_ illustrated my point on maturity. At the end of the day my eclectically educated opinion has been offered. I can't be bothered going into the violence/non violence/not as bad as genocide arguments. I am pleased that you took the time to reply.
> 
> It might be observed I think "Big brother and "Reality" TV is probably sicker and perhaps equally damaging but on a different level of exploitation. Like pornography it workd on producing chemicals which in turn create addiction. Certainly it has been condemned as dangerous psychology developed by the CIA for destructive purposes,


I hate the bring this up, the question i asked WAS NOT to do with porn production, it was to do with Adult TV, which you will find is actually what it is called in the uk.


----------



## jojo

crc said:


> I hate the bring this up, the question i asked WAS NOT to do with porn production, it was to do with Adult TV, which you will find is actually what it is called in the uk.



Oh! Well I'm sure if "babestation" is on sky it can be received in Spain 

Jo xx


----------



## crc

it can be, but you can phone it up as it only shows british numbers, well it does on mine anyway.


----------



## MaidenScotland

crc said:


> I hate the bring this up, the question i asked WAS NOT to do with porn production, it was to do with Adult TV, which you will find is actually what it is called in the uk.





Doesn't matter what you call it really


----------



## crc

MaidenScotland said:


> Doesn't matter what you call it really


There is an actual difference though.


----------



## jojo

crc said:


> it can be, but you can phone it up as it only shows british numbers, well it does on mine anyway.


....... and??? You can phone up from spain if you want? 

Where is this going? This thread was concluded ages ago! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

You are not fooling anyone 


BBC News - Adult TV channels become first to lose licences


----------



## gerrit

CRC seems to have quite a libido  Instead of going through the hassle of an expensive phone call to the UK, why not just --after visiting this website-- browse to one of the countless YouTube parodies catering exactly what you're after. It's free and should fulfill your basic needs. 

PS: not visiting these sites myself, but well, people talk at the workfloor and in the train, and I've got ears...


----------



## MaidenScotland

crc said:


> There is an actual difference though.



Whats the difference... naked ladies cavorting about on t.v for men to oggle is I would guess porn to most people. Soft porn hard porn....


----------



## mrypg9

crc said:


> There is an actual difference though.


Which is?
Calling porn 'adult tv' is a bit of a misnomer, really. The kind of sad people who waste their money watching rather tacky movies of other people having sex have arrested development...or are sad, pathetic, lonely misfits who can't get real-life partners.
Or drunk students back from the pub....


----------



## mrypg9

crc said:


> it can be, but you can phone it up as it only shows british numbers, well it does on mine anyway.



Incidentally, which gender are you posting in...?
Some time ago you posted as female, then you said you were a Master something-or-other in the Air Force.....


----------



## crc

THe difference is that adult tv has user interaction (e.g. people phoning in) Porn doesn't.
I am female, Master Aircrew can be male of female.


----------



## gerrit

mrypg9 said:


> Which is?
> Calling porn 'adult tv' is a bit of a misnomer, really. The kind of sad people who waste their money watching rather tacky movies of other people having sex have arrested development...or are sad, pathetic, lonely misfits who can't get real-life partners.
> Or drunk students back from the pub....


While I am not into porn (I find it quite boring if I remember well from teenage days... all those sites are almost the same) I would say you'd be surprised how many married couples watch porn films together either as a foreplay (to get in the mood for the real interaction later on) or to get new ideas for new positions or roleplays in bed. I've known a few couples who often watched porn together. In the beginning I found that very odd, but it turned out there's a lot more people doing that than I thought it would be. Very often couples in a long-lasting relationship who just use it as extra spice to their lovelives.

That said, I would not propose my future girlfriend to ever turn on "adult TV" and I think I personally would feel a bit disappointed if I'd catch her watching it ...


----------



## dunmovin

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally, which gender are you posting in...?
> Some time ago you posted as female, then you said you were a Master* something-or-other* in the Air Force.....


Mary, I wonder what you were thinking of when you posted this

maybe it's my warped mind ....but it did give me a laugh


----------



## gerrit

I am more curious what it could mean. When hearing the word master in sexual context I immediately have to think about bondage and such  You know, like Depeche Mode used to sing, "Let's play master and servant". One of the few forms of sexuality where I don't get what people like about it. But to each his own and I won't be judging or so ... But any type of roleplaying, especially in SM context, comes across as very odd to me.

Maybe I'm oldfashioned when it comes to romance, sex and all that. But I think I'd just laugh or either look with an astonished face (like "What the heck?!") if my future girlfriend would enter the bedroom in some uniform or with some roleplay proposal. I don't see what's romantic in it ?


----------



## dunmovin

gerrit said:


> I am more curious what it could mean. When hearing the word master in sexual context I immediately have to think about bondage and such  You know, like Depeche Mode used to sing, "Let's play master and servant". One of the few forms of sexuality where I don't get what people like about it. But to each his own and I won't be judging or so ... But any type of roleplaying, especially in SM context, comes across as very odd to me.
> 
> Maybe I'm oldfashioned when it comes to romance, sex and all that. But I think I'd just laugh or either look with an astonished face (like "What the heck?!") if my future girlfriend would enter the bedroom in some uniform or with some roleplay proposal. I don't see what's romantic in it ?


sorry gerrit, but the "something or other" part rhymes with "gator"


----------



## mrypg9

dunmovin said:


> Mary, I wonder what you were thinking of when you posted this
> 
> maybe it's my warped mind ....but it did give me a laugh



I can't think what you are talking about
One of the people I work with at ADANA, a sweet elderly lady, was sitting next to me at our information stall at our Christmas Fair last week. We had entertainment from a singer who had brought his own mike and amp and had the volume turned up full blast. My companion tutted and said' Oh , his wife won't be happy with that. She will be worried in case his equipment gets damaged'.
Being well-brought up, I stifled my impulse to giggle.
I also heard James Naughtie's Freudian slip on Radio 4 'Today' earlier this week when introducing Jeremy Hunt, the Culture Secretary. It was the funniest thing I've heard for ages. Naughtie tried very hard but without much success to carry on reading the news....
If you didn't hear it, it's bound to be on Youtube...do they do audios?


----------



## jimenato

I can't seem to find it on BBC Iplayer


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> I can't seem to find it on BBC Iplayer


It's on Youtube...just type in James Naughtie, there are several versions.
If I knew how, I'd post it here....
I can't get IPlayer....UK IP address.
How did you manage to get it? There are loads of things I've missed and would like to see.


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> It's on Youtube...just type in James Naughtie, there are several versions.
> If I knew how, I'd post it here....
> I can't get IPlayer....UK IP address.
> How did you manage to get it? There are loads of things I've missed and would like to see.


We pay a proxy server a small amount each month - it fools the system into thinking we're in the UK. However radio is, as far as I am aware, not restricted in the same way as television. I can't remember the proxy server we are currently using - if you want to follow it up let me know and I'll find out.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> We pay a proxy server a small amount each month - it fools the system into thinking we're in the UK. However radio is, as far as I am aware, not restricted in the same way as television. I can't remember the proxy server we are currently using - if you want to follow it up let me know and I'll find out.


Yes please. I'm missing loads of things I 'd like to watch as football takes precedence and there's been loads of good matches recently. The SkyPlus box can't cope with more than two things at once...


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> Yes please. I'm missing loads of things I 'd like to watch as football takes precedence and there's been loads of good matches recently. The SkyPlus box can't cope with more than two things at once...


Watch UK TV Abroad - ITV Player Abroad - iPlayer Abroad - Watch TV outside UK USA


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Watch UK TV Abroad - ITV Player Abroad - iPlayer Abroad - Watch TV outside UK USA



Thanks


----------

